# Excel sort option grayed out



## pgfwabf (Feb 3, 2010)

I have an Excel worksheet that I want to sort. I highlight the area to be sorted and click on data. The entire menu bar is grayed out. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Can you upload the spreadsheet so that we can see how it is laid out etc.

I am wondering if your spreadsheet is protected.

What version of Excel are you using?

Normally you do not need to select all the data. You just need to have your active cell pointer in that range of data.

Do you have any blank rows or columns in taht range of data?


----------



## pgfwabf (Feb 3, 2010)

The worksheet is 250,000 rows by about 50 columns so it cannot be uploaded. It's all numbers and a few N/A's where applicable. I've checked and it is not protected. I'm using Excel 2007. I have done this sort on many similar worksheets in the past. Once I had this same problem but after a day or so it went away. There is now one blank column.Yesterday I was able to sort this worksheet, then I added a column containing a formula to reduce the size to about 25,000 rows. That worked fine but later when I tried to resort on another column everything ground to a halt. I have recreated the worksheet thinking there might be a flaw in the data but the sort option is still grayed out. I am able to sort other worksheets. Do you suppose it is the sheer volumn of data to be sorted? Tiz a puzzlement!


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

All I can suggest is that you send it to me by e-mail and I will load it up and see if I get the same problem. I have Excel 2007.
All data will be treated confidential.

It may well be size.

If you want to do that, just post saying YES and I will PM you with my e-mail address


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe the sheet is protected. Check this too. (sorry just saw you already checked this)

Any special way the data set is built up?


----------

